# Omg omg omg!!!



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The mating iv been waiting sooo long for has just happened!! I just been jumping up and down lol OH thinks im nuts he just doesnt get how exciting this is.

I witnessed the mating few moments ago its going to be easy to keep an eye on these two as the pen is right next to my window..So 9 weeks time there is going to be a real nice litter born both these cats are show potential cats so i reckon im going to get some beautys with these.   and another 

What i need from this litter is a lovely seal bi colourpoint :001_wub:


----------



## AvaRags (Jan 5, 2013)

oh wow how exciting  I love the fact that you have a front row seat from the window so you can witness the moment.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats great news.
I do worry when you start a thread especially what i read this morning, i cant believe you would post something like that..... nookie....


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

How exciting, hope she's cooking that seal bi-point for you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thats great news.
> I do worry when you start a thread especially what i read this morning, i cant believe you would post something like that..... nookie....


Lolol now that really has made the OH think im nuts im laughing so hard ..oh well lea\st the cats are getting some.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

AvaRags said:


> oh wow how exciting  I love the fact that you have a front row seat from the window so you can witness the moment.


Yes perfect


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news:thumbup: the kittens will be gorgeous. they are both beautiful cats but i must admit i've fallen in love with the one in first photo:001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> How exciting, hope she's cooking that seal bi-point for you.


Thankyou ooh i do hope so too.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> brilliant news:thumbup: the kittens will be gorgeous. they are both beautiful cats but i must admit i've fallen in love with the one in first photo:001_wub:


Thats billy bob  hes a blue bi cp.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

cooking kittens time


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Billy Bob is a bit stunning isn't he 

looking forward to hearing about the babies!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> Billy Bob is a bit stunning isn't he
> 
> looking forward to hearing about the babies!


Thanx cazzer youv got good taste


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

We have so many kittens cooking!

I'm so excited!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> We have so many kittens cooking!
> 
> I'm so excited!!


I know i was so jealous of everyone before now and now im just sooo


----------



## AvaRags (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm still at the jealous stage , my queen is still only 8 months old so I'll just have to be content with waiting for everyone else to cook some kittens and share the photos.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

When are we getting baby bombs spid??


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

3 matings witnessed up to press there not hanging about.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> 3 matings witnessed up to press there not hanging about.


What a tart! That's about my lot for the year


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> What a tart! That's about my lot for the year


lol,how far are you now jo?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations, I hope you get your little seal bi colour point, I know the excitement well, my husband gets just as excited as me but other members of the family, mainly his family just don't seem to get it, they're not cat lovers, most of my family love cats and get excited for us.
Hope all goes well with the pregnancy and the birth in 9 weeks time...brilliant news.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Congratulations, I hope you get your little seal bi colour point, I know the excitement well, my husband gets just as excited as me but other members of the family, mainly his family just don't seem to get it, they're not cat lovers, most of my family love cats and get excited for us.
> Hope all goes well with the pregnancy and the birth in 9 weeks time...brilliant news.


Thanx for that sharon.

They are both sleeping right now..must have been a looooong night .Every time i went to spy they were at it again i must have seen 6 matings at least so i think its safe to say there will be kits.

Ill get black,choc,blue or lilac in either colour points,selfs or bi colour points.:001_wub:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Thanx for that sharon.
> 
> They are both sleeping right now..must have been a looooong night .Every time i went to spy they were at it again i must have seen 6 matings at least so i think its safe to say there will be kits.
> 
> Ill get black,choc,blue or lilac in either colour points, selfs or bi colour points.:001_wub:


And plain old bicolours as well!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> And plain old bicolours as well!


Oh yeah just read what iv writen very tired today kids had me up while 4am  so its been one of those days :crazy:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Woo hoo :thumbup::thumbup: Very exciting - hope all well and you get the colour point you want :thumbsup:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Ooh, it's very exciting! Hope you get what you want and that everything goes well!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Chiantina said:


> Ooh, it's very exciting! Hope you get what you want and that everything goes well!!


Thankyou chiantina


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww how exciting,. As we are like one great big family on here, its great when there are lots of good news threads.,we are going to have a loooonnng 9 weeks wait,:crazy:_


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

I love that stud! What a handsome fellow!:001_tt1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> I love that stud! What a handsome fellow!:001_tt1:


Thanx i was reading a post of yours today and saw you profile pic..scrummy shame your so far away 

I agree about the stud,hes from quite good lines im really lucky to have him


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Awwww yay you lucky duck!


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Molly and Jerry have mated 6 times since yesterday afternoon, so we could have kitty diary`s together woooo!!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh I love your seal point BSH, she is so gorgeous. Hope you get some like her, actually hope you don't because I'll want one...:drool:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Woo Hoo - so excited for you - they are both lovely cats but having met him I do think Billy Bob is fantastic. Fingers crossed for your seal bi-colourpoint, from his mating with my seal girl I got two seal colourpoint girls and a seal bi-colourpoint boy. My boy from him won his Pedigree Pet kitten class and got Best of Breed at the Supreme this year - he is huge and a complete sweetheart. 

Can't wait to see what you get, best hope you don't get a choc bi-colourpoint as I may have to steal it!! 

Give us news as soon as you have it and I'm so pleased for you xxx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

That's great news for you!! Are seal bicolour BSH's quite rare as I can't seem to find an google image for one..? I can imagine how beautiful they are but was intrigued to see a pic of one. Hopefully in a couple of months or so I'll see a pic of your baby on here!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Think I've found one - was googling wrong thing! Is this a seal bicolourpoint?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow thats stunning._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Tao2 said:


> Oh I love your seal point BSH, she is so gorgeous. Hope you get some like her, actually hope you don't because I'll want one...:drool:


Thankyou tao2 Sealpoints are really pertty.



Alaskacat said:


> Woo Hoo - so excited for you - they are both lovely cats but having met him I do think Billy Bob is fantastic. Fingers crossed for your seal bi-colourpoint, from his mating with my seal girl I got two seal colourpoint girls and a seal bi-colourpoint boy. My boy from him won his Pedigree Pet kitten class and got Best of Breed at the Supreme this year - he is huge and a complete sweetheart.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you get, best hope you don't get a choc bi-colourpoint as I may have to steal it!!
> 
> Give us news as soon as you have it and I'm so pleased for you xxx


Hi alaskacat lol yes i will let you know what we get,Im shocked how many people have contacted me about this litter.If i do get a choc ill send piccys your way.That was interesting to read about your lad but hed is fab so im not surprised. Will keep you posted AC.



monkeymummy32 said:


> Think I've found one - was googling wrong thing! Is this a seal bicolourpoint?


They are arnt they iv seen one at a breeders house aned wanted one ever since.:001_wub:



colliemerles said:


> _wow thats stunning._


I agree colliemerles


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _wow thats stunning._


I agree too!! If only I could just convince my husband....oh, and win the lottery!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh the husbands there always the problems arnt they.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Hopefully your girls litter will be like this..........:001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Hopefully your girls litter will be like this..........:001_wub: :001_wub:


Awww..give up i want them now,heres my bi point from last year she is lilac tortie bi point

















Shes called luna if you look on my website you will see her now shes grown up there is a big difference


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Aww all of your cats are beautiful. I would love to have another BSH one day as I can't imagine my life without seeing a cuddly teddy bear face every day. My boy Loki (silver/black tabby) is coming up to 8 yrs old so hopefully we still have many more years of enjoyment to share with him. I'd love to have either a black tipped, colourpoint or bicolourpoint one day . Thing is though, we also have a maine coon and my husband is particularly smitten with the breed so if he gets his way we'll have another coonie before a BSH


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to say that there is nothing like the roundness of a BSH and that very special character they have


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Your lilac kitten was beautiful, I have just clicked on your website and it is coming up as website not found.
It would have been nice to see how much Luna has changed now. I can imagine how stunning she looks now though.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> Your lilac kitten was beautiful, I have just clicked on your website and it is coming up as website not found.
> It would have been nice to see how much Luna has changed now. I can imagine how stunning she looks now though.


The first time I clicked on the website it worked....but not the second time


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

It's just worked for me this time and Luna is stunning, all the cats are beautiful but I have a soft spot for both tortie and tabby cps of any breed, they are just that little bit different I think.
I love Gypsy too, in fact I love all of them and each time I see a BSH I want one... they are stunning, you must be so proud of them all.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see these babies mummy and daddy are gorgeous. I'd love to help socialize those little beauties babies.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Aww all of your cats are beautiful. I would love to have another BSH one day as I can't imagine my life without seeing a cuddly teddy bear face every day. My boy Loki (silver/black tabby) is coming up to 8 yrs old so hopefully we still have many more years of enjoyment to share with him. I'd love to have either a black tipped, colourpoint or bicolourpoint one day . Thing is though, we also have a maine coon and my husband is particularly smitten with the breed so if he gets his way we'll have another coonie before a BSH


I love the blacked tipped too you could always have 2 a bsh and maincoon 



merlin12 said:


> I have to say that there is nothing like the roundness of a BSH and that very special character they have


I love that roundness too 



sharonbee said:


> Your lilac kitten was beautiful, I have just clicked on your website and it is coming up as website not found.
> It would have been nice to see how much Luna has changed now. I can imagine how stunning she looks now though.





sharonbee said:


> It's just worked for me this time and Luna is stunning, all the cats are beautiful but I have a soft spot for both tortie and tabby cps of any breed, they are just that little bit different I think.
> I love Gypsy too, in fact I love all of them and each time I see a BSH I want one... they are stunning, you must be so proud of them all.


Yeah it tends to act up on IE is that what you were on? Works ok with firefox iv found.



PetloverJo said:


> Can't wait to see these babies mummy and daddy are gorgeous. I'd love to help socialize those little beauties babies.


Thanx PetloverJo you will defo get to see lots of piccys


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Yeah it tends to act up on IE is that what you were on? Works ok with firefox iv found.


We are on google chrome, glad I managed to see it eventually, you have some stunning cats.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> We are on google chrome, glad I managed to see it eventually, you have some stunning cats.


Aww thanx sharon im only 2 year in..this year is very excitingfor me.

Your cats are to die for :001_wub: and your site is fab think iv told you that before.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, glad you like our site and our cats.

All the best with your breeding this year.


----------

